# FRIDAY'S PIX OR FRIDAY'S PICS OR PICTURES FOR FRIDAY



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Just working on my ticket to Hell for keepin' more than 5. Don't be a hater. BTW, I jumped this week. Thanks deano and greg. I got another guy ready to go and a lady from the downtown office. See ya' B&P


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Last of the Strand series


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

These little pups were found by a friend on the road in a tied up trash bag!!! Thanks to our local vet for helping out with shots. All of them have new homes just in time for christmas.Thankfull my daughter isn't older,that would have made dog number 3 for us.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Windmill that was on the home-stead where my mother and her mother and her grandmother were all raised in Nebraska. It now resides in Flatonia, Texas and is fully functional. Pops decided to light it up.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Pickled eggs and onions, and one from the marina. To quote Pokey "huh"


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

That van is awesome! 

:rotfl:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

just some pics from last weekend.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

jamisjockey said:


> That van is awesome!
> 
> :rotfl:


 If your going to roll in the Mini Van, rock and roll the mini van!:slimer:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*Pics*

pics


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Wyoming trip


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

patriotic santa


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

All I got


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

^^^

i like those pens! :cheers:


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful pens, Bill!


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

Afternoon sky at the ranch
The deer really moved last Sunday morning
Mutant axis


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Arizona trip


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Pictures from our last duck hunting adventure. Ducks weren't flying yet, so I took a couple of pics. Happy Friday all!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

WIfe and oldest in Destin









Fog / rain cloud yesterday


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Wow! Some great pics this Friday! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Pics*

Pics from the East Cape Baja this summer...


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Couple More*

Baja


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Thanksgiving Day bass. He caught a small perch and I told him to toss it back, you might get a bigger fish. 

Sometimes it pays off to listen to dad!!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Random pics of the girls.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

No pics of you and your sis this week ridin_skinny? Please dont let us down.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Last catering job for the year . . .*

Ranchers reserve headed to Tiki with Paula Deen desserts . . .

MERRY CHRISTMAS!! . . . wg


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lawdy, Whiskey Girl... Will you marry me ???

For grub like that I think I can afford one 'spare wife'....




Excellent pix, all... 'Friday Pix' is always my favorite thread of the week....


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Had to have the Jazzer put down in late October, never done it before, but had him cremated. I spread his ashes in front of the blind in the shape of a "J". My first two birds of the season were a pair of drake Pintails that I dropped right at the top of the J.

Dedicated those two as the first of many to my buddy and went out and got them myself. Buddy in the blind took the pic as I was coming back with them.


----------



## el julio (Dec 10, 2010)

Pretty neat deal huntinguy. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

*Already waiting for May 2011*

San Luis in the summer time.....


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Scans of some old photos

1 - Pepper
2 - Fleas Navidog to you (credit for wit goes to *Reel Time*)
3 - 1920s house my roommates and I rented in college


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> Lawdy, Whiskey Girl... Will you marry me ???
> 
> For grub like that I think I can afford one 'spare wife'....
> 
> Excellent pix, all... 'Friday Pix' is always my favorite thread of the week....


LOL!!! Dang straight I'd marry you Jim! . . . they just don't make'm like you anymore . . . wg


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Here are some from October. 

1. Trafalgar Square, London
2. The Texas Embassy, now a restaurant
3. Local pub, The George in Winnersh outside of Reading
4. Classic British food, assorted pies, mash and peas. With a pint of course!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

A few pictures of my Grandson.....his Paw-Paw sure does love him !


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

My backyard Lake Livingston...









The old beach cabin...re-done after Ike...


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

My youngest with her big bull Dec 4 Galveston jetties
My oldest and her 1st deer Oct 22 Vick Ranch














ull Dec 4


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

pics


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Pic, Pix, A Picture !!*

Big Momma ... 7 lbs.... She is still swimming !!! 
Pre front yesterday !! :fish:

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Here's one more of the girls both dressed up and ready to go out. It's not often I can make them stand still long enough for a real picture, but I managed to this once. 

For those asking about the pickled eggs, it's just pickle juice, a clove of garlic, coarse pepper, 1/4 of a small white onion, all water bath processed for 10 minutes. If you don't want to fool with making your own pickle juice, use the mix for dill pickles. If you don't want to water bath process them, then just put the jar in the fridge for a week and start eating them after that.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Lawdy, Whiskey Girl... Will you marry me ???
> 
> For grub like that I think I can afford one 'spare wife'....
> 
> Excellent pix, all... 'Friday Pix' is always my favorite thread of the week....


x2. Good lookin grub.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*Cell pics*

1. 2 more days till Hog Feast!
2. My son with my Moms new Multipoo dog
3. New cold face gear
4. Son told Santa what he wanted for Christmas


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Flat fish*



Jamie_Lee said:


> pics


Some good sized stuffed flat fish !! Looks like some good eating !!

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't have anything new this week that I can post here, so I went back to my archive and pulled out a few images that I have shot the past couple of years.

*Getting Resupplied in Afghanistan*










*Foot Patrol at Dusk* *in Afghanistan
*









*M-240/SAW Gunner*










*Pre-race Ceremony at Texas Motor Speedway*










*Memorial Day Service*










*Man-O-War at Padre Island National Seashore*


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Watched this Mockingbird gobble up a BUNCH of red ants while I was in my blind.. 

I like the tick in this little fellas ear.. Better him than ME!


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

1st pic is of my wife's first buck and the last are what I woke up to this morning. My puppies love the snow!!!


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Lesto said:


> Watched this Mockingbird gobble up a BUNCH of red ants while I was in my blind..


Nice Mockingbird frame!


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

The building of L'Hermione out of Rochfort, France a few months ago.. All hand crafted. Sure did smell good in there!


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Will be headed to Boston when completed.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Some pics of a desolate cemetery in the panhandle and a historical marker there.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

*Pumpkin Bread*

Someone just gave us a loaf of pumpkin bread, made my day a little better. YUM.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Hand me down car from my wife.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Thursday sunrise bass fishing with my 82 year old dad

Me and a few Austin high school students

Geese over E Matty

My son showing off in my teaching center


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

My wife and her two reds she caught at the same time (39" and 24"). I broke a leader off 3hrs earlier and she reeled in both.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Friday Pics*

Great pics everyone!!

1. My daughter, Charley Bell, and I right before I got hitched

2. My Godmother Nancy putting on the garter belt, and I found it funny for some reason

3. Phone pic of Chuck and I being silly


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

jspeights said:


> My wife and her two reds she caught at the same time (39" and 24"). I broke a leader off 3hrs earlier and she reeled in both.


That musta been 1 heck of a fight


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

A few from the Seth James, Cody Canada, Wade Bowen, and Sean McConnell show at Dosey Doe. 

A excellent bow shot from 27 yards out. (got it on video too) from my buddy.

Sister in law took a photo of our family for our Christmas cards.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

now that is right between the eyes.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Dang....the family one came out small....oh well


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

you should do a "caption time" deal with that pig pic

man my head hurts, but take a BC powder and you come back strong


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> now that is right between the eyes.


The video is pretty sweet. I have it on my phone. Ill see if I can get it uploaded here. He shot one in the shoulder, it ran off about 30 yds and dropped, the rest didnt take off, just kinda stood around....he knocked another and shot this one.....this guy went NOWHERE!!!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> now that is right between the eyes.


 ya think they ate it? Thats one heck of a shot. I am surprised it went in that head. Them suckers are thick!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> you should do a "caption time" deal with that pig pic
> 
> man my head hurts, but take a BC powder and you come back strong


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3180226#post3180226


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

special delivery from Colorado


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

*One more*

.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Some pics from work that my relief took.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Awesome pics this week everyone! :smile:

Pappaw giving rides!

Rafts of divers West of Chinquapin!

Geese in the prison cornfield on 2611

Sasquatch the elf!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL I have the same Hat


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

sister sent me a few pictures of what she thinks got a couple of her chickens, her daughter took the pictures, they named it sandy. i croped out her name, dont want anyone thinking im trying to get her some free advertising, lol


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Pistol58. I like your breakfast. Thats right after coffee right.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

bill said:


> LOL I have the same Hat


Does it look as good on you? 

Shadow box I made for one of my adopted daughters! :smile:

Little dweebs

Mall


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

*MY GRAND HEETHONS*

I'M ON THE ROAD ABOUT 90% OF THE YEAR,BUT THEY MAKE THE TRIP HOME WORTHWHILE NO MATTER HOW MANY MILES IT MAY BE!!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

*OOPS*

SORRY DID NOT REALIZE PICS WOULD BE SO BIG


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Worked this yesterday morning at about 9:30. Everyone out, but lost the house. It was like this upon us rolling in. It went up like paper.


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

FireEater said:


> Worked this yesterday morning at about 9:30. Everyone out, but lost the house. It was like this upon us rolling in. It went up like paper.


Working in fire protection, I have seriously considered installing a residential sprinkler system in the house I plan to build.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> WIfe and oldest in Destin
> 
> View attachment 345067
> 
> ...


your son looks just like that kid from 2 1/2 men!


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

*Racing*

Racing


----------

